# Longs log



## Long (Mar 30, 2019)

I am 6' and 41 years old. I recently weighed in at 244.8. Due to moving and other events I allowed lifting and diet to take a back seat. Mainly not having all my gear in one place. We finally settled and all my stuff is under one roof. While contemplating my lackluster every body part twice every 9 days and cardio I decided to get back into boxing and lifting like I used too. I don't do the gym thing or the partner thing. I lift at home. My day to day allows me to put in the time. My end goal is to take a couple of fights at cruiserweight. (200).
I have 450+ lbs of Olympic plates, 45lb Olympic bar, Olympic EZ curl bar, adjustable bench no rack(preacher curls, chest supported dumbbell rows ect) adjustable bench with rack and leg extensions leg curls, dumbbells adjustable 3lb to 20lb set, hex 20, 30, 40, 55. 
100lb short and tight ringside hanging heavy bag, 100 long free bag (dirty boxing) speed bags and drums. Bag gloves, sparing gloves, wraps, hand pads, gear. Heavy elastic wrist wraps (cheap golds gym with eye thumb loop) they work great when my wrist are sprained so I can still lift. Harbinger contour belt. I've been using it for at least 5 years. It's time for a new one. I used to use only leather. I like this one way better. 
I will list my workouts and General diet as well as weigh ins in seperate posts below.


----------



## Long (Mar 30, 2019)

Am weigh ins.
244.8, 241.4, 239.0, 238.6, 238.4, 236.2, 239.4, 238.0, 235.6, 237, 239.4, 238, 238.2, 236.8, 237.4, 235, 235, 235, 234.4, 234.4, 234.2, 234.8, 234.4, 233.8. 
I'm taking today and Sunday off. My goal is to shed the weight as quickly as safely possible to hit 200.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

Exercise is three times per body part on a two day split. Its basically straight out of the encyclopedia with a few modifications. I'll change more to switch things up and as I shed weight. I limit to four sets at the moment but will work back up to five an exercise on some. 
Mon/wed/fri
Bench press
Incline press 
Dumbbell flies
50 pull ups (sets of 10)
Bent over barbell rows(rope t bar style and chest supported substitutions at times)
Deadlifts 10, 6, 4
Leg curls
Leg extensions 
Calf raises 5 sets
Crunches 5 sets
Cardio


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

Tues/thurs/sat
Clean and press
Dumbbell lateral 
Heavy upright rows 10, 6, 4 
Push press 6, 4, 2 
(Probably switching the last two to four sets each)
Straight legged dead lift 
Good mornings
Standing EZ curls 
Seated dumbbell curls
Close grip press
Standing triceps extension 
Wrist curls 
Reverse wrist curls
Reverse crunch 5 sets
Cardio
One hour run/ jump rope for 3 min, run 15 min alternate for an hour/ 12 3 min rounds heavy bag with one min rest/ 6 heavy bag 3 min rounds 6 3 min speed bag rounds/ 3 min jump rope alternating with 3 min speed bag... you get the picture. 
5 days a week I do cardio. Sunday I do nothing. This weekend I took the whole weekend off.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

This is a rough outline of the daily diet I landed on to lose weight. It is rough. Nothing is set in stone. I am counting calories and still adjusting fire.
Coffee 
Creatine dissolved in hot water added to 
Whey isolate protein shake in water
Fruit(banana usually)
Multivitamin 
LIFT WEIGHTS 
salad with eggs and chicken or tuna with whole grain bread and mixed vegetables or egg salad mixed veg whole grain
Orange or apple 
CARDIO
sardines and a piece of whole grain bread. 
Mixed oat, grains, fruit, trail mix snack
Supper
Anything from kielbasa hamburger spaghetti to fish rice and veg. Meatloaf. Turkey sweat sweet potato carrots. (Big family supper is our time)
Late snack bowl of cereal and whole milk raisin bran lately 
Whey isolate shake water before bed
Orange or apple right before I go to sleep


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm calling bullshit!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'm calling bullshit!!!



On what do you call bullshit?


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I'm calling bullshit!!!



Care to elaborate or are you having a moment?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Longs log. Haha catchy. Hey man, I'm in for the ride.


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2019)

It wasn't meant disrespectfully, it was more of a HOLY **** reaction. If I tried to do that, I'd die within 2 weeks.

Edit: I'd die the first week. There would be no week 2.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> It wasn't meant disrespectfully, it was more of a HOLY **** reaction. If I tried to do that, I'd die within 2 weeks.
> 
> Edit: I'd die the first week. There would be no week 2.



Hang around here long enough and you’ll realize, as I have, other people are far more impressive


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> It wasn't meant disrespectfully, it was more of a HOLY **** reaction. If I tried to do that, I'd die within 2 weeks.



It's been rough on the shoulders and wrists with all the boxing. I've had to limp along a pulled calf (I run and box barefoot). I torqued my wrist putting the weight down (clean and press) and exacerbated it slow spinning the weight at the bottom of my dumbbell curls. I also ****ing pulled a neck muscle giving my kid a blubbery so that sucked for a couple of days. It's a been a balancing act.


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2019)

You can honestly do that much volume? 6 days per week? Your shoulders won't crumble, they're getting hammered 6 straight days?


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2019)

Maybe I'm just a pussy! :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2019)

A “blubbery” is what my wife calls me having sex with her.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice dude. I'm in for the log. Keep the work going!


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You can honestly do that much volume? 6 days per week? Your shoulders won't crumble, they're getting hammered 6 straight days?



My old shoulder routine for twice a week(9 days ish) 
Heavy shrugs
Shoulder press or Arnold's 
Side raise
Front raise
Lying or bent rear
My shoulders always hurt.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> A “blubbery” is what my wife calls me having sex with her.



Ha. Well it involves blowing and moving my head back and forth.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

232.6 
I feel like I'm eating enough.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

View attachment 7624

Day off picks


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

View attachment 7625

Hovering at 18 (just under) unpumped.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

View attachment 7626

Weird calf shot
Monday I will try and get pumped comparisons. Curious as to how much size I will lose cutting this much weight.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2019)

You do things a bit different then most but you seem to know how it works for you. You have everything tailored to what your goals so run with it. The's no reason that a 41 y.o. can not be in great shape unless he chooses not to.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2019)

Long said:


> Weird calf shot
> Monday I will try and get pumped comparisons. Curious as to how much size I will lose cutting this much weight.



Pumping your calves will make them pool with blood. This will make them bigger to a tape but look smaller because you'll lose your cuts.

As for losing calf size on a cut; unless you're storing fat there, it's not probable. You don't seem to have much fat there so I bet you will be okay.


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2019)

I carry my fat around the middle.


----------



## Long (Apr 1, 2019)

231.6
My calves are 16 1/2 my neck is 18.
Still feel alright. Two days off helped. Added 10lbs to my bench. I do a warm up and then 4 sets of 8.(or failure)Added 10lbs to my dead lift. Did my 50 pull ups 15/12/10/13. Tourqued my wrist a and have been using wraps. I only used them on the flat and incline bench and the deadlifts today. 
Getting a new speed bag swivel coming in today. Getting rid of the plastic ball. So probably speed bag/jump rope cardio. Added a wood drum to stiffen up the speed bag platform this weekend. The shorter swivel will let the bag travel a shorter distance and be faster. I'm going to get some 30 inch hardwood rounds cut or find an end grain round butcher's block and build a drum I can use large speed bags on.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 7630


----------



## Long (Apr 1, 2019)

View attachment 7631

The old one is just a plastic housing and plastic ball. I blasted a couple of these style swivels apart some time back. The ball sheds plastic and doesn't swivel smoothly. The action is too long. The new one came from Title. It is the super fast pro swivel. It is smooth. Speed bag cardio is awesome because it works the shoulders and when your legs are trashed you have an option. Not to mention the hand speed/eye hand improvement. My go to favorite is 6/6. Six 3 min rounds on the heavy bag and six 3 min rounds on the speed bag with one min rest. I barely take the rest on the speed bag. On the heavy bag I need it.


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

Tweaking ditching 10/6/4 s and a couple of exercises picking up some sets and exercises 
Everything is 4 sets except abs and calves 5 sets
Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday 
Barbell shrugs 
Push press
Heavy upright rows
Dumbbell lateral 
Bent rear
Straight bar curls
Seated dumbbell 
Concentration curls 
Close grip press
Dips
Overhead ex triceps press
Wrist curls/reverse 
Rev crunch

Cardio


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

Mon/wed/Friday 
Bench press
Incline press
Dumbbell flies flat
50 pull ups
Chest supported dumbbell rows
Deadlifts 
Leg extensions 
Leg curls 
Calf raises 
Crunches 

Heavy bag/speed bag/rope


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

230.4 lbs
Here is how it worked out with my notes.
Shrugs 15/15/12/12 think I need to go up
Push press 6/6/6/6 
Heavy upright rows 10/10/10/10 my form was shit, stay, work on better form
Dumbbell lateral 8/8/8/8 
Bent rear 8/8/8/8
Straight bar curls 8/8/8/8 I've been doing ez and dumbbell do long...straight bar hit the outside of the biceps where I have no been getting. I could feel the outside peak. Nice
Dumbbell standing 8/8/8/8
Concentration curls 8/8/8/8 
Close grip press 8/8/8/8 need to add weight. I could have done more
Dips 12/12/12/12
Overhead ez try 12/12/10/10 tank was empty 
Wrist curls and reverse 8/8/8/8 low weight trying to come out of wrist pain. Bad form on the clean and press I think.
Rev crunch 15/15/15/15/15


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

Here is what I ate yesterday. I have been dropping weight fast the last couple of days! I don't think I am missing anything. But I'm not good at figuring a diet.
Coffee, isolated whey shake(water), multivitamin teaspoon creatine, apple,slice of whole grain wheat bread, can of tuna, tablespoon of mayo, cup of peas, (tuna and peas I switch around with lettuce and egg/chicken.)orange, can of sardines, slice of whole grain bread, coffee, boiled egg, apple, two cups of egg noodles, three large Turkey burg and stuffing meatballs(made with egg) large serving mixed vegetables, Turkey gravy, banana, isolated whey shake. I usually eat a bowl of raisin bran with whole milk but not last night.
Anyone sees anything way off in my diet feel free to say whatever. I have been between 2,100 and 2,500 I think.


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

And an orange before bed.


----------



## CJ (Apr 2, 2019)

A suggestion. 

It would be easier to read if you put things in paragraphs, spaces between meals, etc...

It's kind of tough to get the true picture of what you're doing.


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> A suggestion.
> 
> It would be easier to read if you put things in paragraphs, spaces between meals, etc...
> 
> It's kind of tough to get the true picture of what you're doing.


Wake up
Coffee, isolated whey shake(water), multivitamin teaspoon creatine, apple or orange banana

Work out
slice of whole grain wheat bread, can of tuna, tablespoon of mayo, cup of peas, (tuna and peas I switch around with salad lettuce and egg/chicken.)

About an hour
orange (snack)

(Cardio here)
 can of sardines, slice of whole grain bread, 

About an hour
coffee around 2ish
 boiled egg (snack)

(Or cardio here)
apple (snack)

Supper
two cups of egg noodles, three large Turkey burg and stuffing meatballs(made with egg) large serving mixed vegetables, Turkey gravy

About an hour
banana  (snack)

About a half hour before bed
raisin bran

Right before I go to sleep
 isolated whey shake, orange.

Also eat mixed nuts, trail mix, while grain and nut mix swapping in and out on the snacks. Mostly fruit in the am and always an orange before bed.

Workouts take about an hor and a half. Cardio is an hour.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

Much better Long.

And I'm kind of disappointed that FD has not shown up in a thread entitled Long Log.


----------



## Long (Apr 2, 2019)

My boxing goals and my weightlifting goals are not on the same path.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 3, 2019)

Long said:


> My boxing goals and my weightlifting goals are not on the same path.



awesome job so far dude. Since you are talking about competing in the ring again, I am assuming that fighting is your focus and weightlifting is a tool for you. Keep pushing forward.


----------



## Long (Apr 3, 2019)

231.6 this am.


----------



## Long (Apr 4, 2019)

Tired all day. No lifting. Dizzy as shit this afternoon. My head was kind of cloudy. Dumped 1500 calories down my throat hole at supper. Need to rethink this shit.


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2019)

You are doing a lot of work. Is it a huge jump in volume from what you were doing before?


----------



## Long (Apr 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You are doing a lot of work. Is it a huge jump in volume from what you were doing before?



No. But it was a huge cut in calories quickly. I've never really counted calories. Even when I was younger lifting I just made sure I ate enough. I think I have a better program that will put me on the bags/boxing more. I'll post what I came up with. I'm guessing I wasn't getting enough carbs for several days.
It was a jump in volume. And a huge cut in calories.


----------



## Long (Apr 4, 2019)

I've been racking my brain trying to come up with something to keep me lifting and also be able to take on the large volume of training I want to do. I love lifting. It's not a chore. If I could lift all day I would. 

The thought is to shed all the secondary stuff and basically do the basics. I can fill in as weaknesses show up and as I get used to the workload. This is just a rough outline any suggestions would be welcome and appreciated. 

Mon/wed/fri
Heavy upright rows 4x8
Push press/alternative dumbbell shoulder press 4x8
Bench press 4x8
Dumbbell flies 4x8
Pull ups 5x11
Rows 4x10
Deadlifts 4x8
Squats 4x8

Lifting days about an hour of assorted training. 

Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday 
Jump rope
Sit ups
Shrugs
Bridges 
Weighted front neck curls 
Reverse barbell curls

About an hour to two hours of training. 

Keep the calories under 3,000 target 2,500


----------



## CJ (Apr 4, 2019)

Love that you're going back to the basics. Hopefully your shoulders and other little nagging injuries heal up as a result.

If my very quick math is right, you've lost about 12 lbs over the last 4 weeks. Though not unheard of, it is quick, and maybe a little extra carbohydrate will help you get through those workouts. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Long (Apr 4, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Love that you're going back to the basics. Hopefully your shoulders and other little nagging injuries heal up as a result.
> 
> If my very quick math is right, you've lost about 12 lbs over the last 4 weeks. Though not unheard of, it is quick, and maybe a little extra carbohydrate will help you get through those workouts.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


233.8
Thanks. It was 14lbs in 28 days. I feel a bit better this am. I'm going to take another day off. Then get back at it.


----------



## Long (Apr 5, 2019)

View attachment 7642

232.6

Did the workout above. It was awesome. All my weights were spot on to achieve my set and rep goals. Except squats. I went heavy and did sets of 4. I'm smoked. Feel great though.

3 rounds of 3 shadow boxing and 7 rounds of five min speed ball later.


----------



## Jin (Apr 6, 2019)

Long is really Tank Abbot with Just For Men in his Goatee.


----------



## Long (Apr 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Long is really Tank Abbot with Just For Men in his Goatee.



Ha! Tank had a bigger belly. Also a bigger bench if he was really pressing 600.


----------



## Long (Apr 6, 2019)

233.2. I ate a LOT of jelly beans and smart food and passed out watching the second season of the Tick.
Probably not the best diet choice.


----------



## Long (Apr 7, 2019)

232.8 this AM

Day off.


----------



## Long (Apr 8, 2019)

232.6

Changed to a "regular" whey protein shake with milk and creatine in the am. Still filtered whey and water before bed.


----------



## Long (Apr 9, 2019)

Going all in getting this shit settled out. I'm killing cardio and other bag work on lift days. Just a bit ofspeed bag work.

After a bit of research and looking at my log books I'm going with around,
2,500 calories a day. 
Carbs 270,
Protien 199,
Fat 67.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2019)

You are a beast. Keep it up.


----------



## Long (Apr 9, 2019)

232.8 that midnight snack will get ya:32 (17):
Its alright. Overall I am moving in the right direction. 

Today
Stretch (becoming more important every day)
Jump rope 3min
Sit ups 3min
Shrugs 5×20
Rear bridge×5
Weighted front neck curls 5x5
Reverse curls 3x8
Jump rope 3min
Shadow box 2x3
Slip rope 3x3
Heavy bag 4x3
Speed bag 5x5


----------



## Long (Apr 10, 2019)

231.0

Stretch
Heavy upright rows 4x8
Push press 4x8
DB side raise 4x8
Bench press 4x8
DB flies 4x8
Pull ups 5x11
Rows 4x10
Deadlifts 4x8
Squats 4x6
Nap


----------



## Long (Apr 11, 2019)

230.6
Stretch 
Jump rope 3min
Sit ups 3min
Shrugs 5x20
Bridges 6sets
Front neck curls weighted 6x6
Reverse curls 4x8
Jump rope 3min
Shadow box 3x3
Slip rope 3x3
Maize ball work3x3
Speed bag 5x5min


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jin said:


> Hang around here long enough and you’ll realize, as I have, other people are far more impressive



You are impressive Jin 😍


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 11, 2019)

Long said:


> View attachment 7642
> 
> 232.6
> 
> ...



Looking good, wouldn’t want to take a hit from you


----------



## Long (Apr 11, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Looking good, wouldn’t want to take a hit from you



Thanks man.


----------



## Long (Apr 12, 2019)

230.0
Came up two reps short on my final set of BP:32 (4):
Saturday run an hour.
Sun off.


----------



## Long (Apr 14, 2019)

Sat 231.0 didn't do anything. 
Sun 230.0 don't plan on doing anything. 
Back at it Monday. Switching my boxing days and my lifting days. Mon-wed-frid box, Tues-thurs-sat lift.


----------



## CJ (Apr 14, 2019)

Still crushing it!!!


----------



## Long (Apr 15, 2019)

230.8 I ate a bunch of trail mix at like 11:30 watching the grand tour. SMH probably would have dropped

Stretch then hop twists (balance)
Jump rope 3min
Sit ups 3 min
Shrugs 5×20
Bridge rear 6 sets
Front neck curl 6x10
Rev curls 4x8
Jump rope 3min
Shadow box 3x3
Slip rope 3x3 
Mitt work 3x3
Maize bag 3x3
Heavy bag 4x3 Round 1, 7 punches call out. Round 2, 7 punches call out, Round 3, combo move combo, Round 4, put it all together all out.
Speed bag 5x5


----------



## Long (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm going to take a week or two off lifting. I'll keep the shrugs and reverse curls but I'm going to give my body a break and let some issues heal up. I'm going to go five days a week hard on my bag and Mitt work. I'm going to focus on boxing and use this time to add to my skillset. 
Things are really coming together.
My weight has kind of stabilized but I have also raised my calories. I'm eating a more balanced 400+ calories at a time and a couple of snacks. I'm around 3000 now. With the large uptick in daily boxing I should start dropping even at 3000.


----------



## Long (Apr 16, 2019)

231.0
Stretch 
Hop twists
Jump rope 3min
Sit ups 3 min
Shrugs 5x20
Bridges 
Weighted front neck curls 6x10
Jump rope 3min
Mitt work 3x3
Heavy bag 3x3
Mitt work 3x3
Heavy bag 3x3
light sparring 3x3
Jump rope 3min
Sit ups 3 min
Speed bag 5x5


----------



## Long (Apr 17, 2019)

230.2 going to bust into the 220s tomorrow!
Stretch 
25 hop twists 
3 min jump rope
Sit ups
Shrugs 5x20
Bridge rear 7
Weighted front neck 7x10
3 min jump rope
Shadow box 3x3 1min breaks
Heavy bag 3x3 1 min breaks
Mitt work 3x3 
1.Jab, slip, hook
2. Cross, slip, hook
3. Body hook, head hook, switch, low body left, right, uppercuts.
Speed bag 1 ten min session, 1 20 min session

Later another situps session.


----------



## Long (Apr 17, 2019)

View attachment 7683

Speed bag bladder burst. This speed bag wasn't the best, unbalanced a little and the leather is jacked up.
I wanted a new one anyway. Just ordered a 6x9 from title. Should be faster. The old one is a 7x10.


----------



## Long (Apr 18, 2019)

229.8
Stretch 
Hoptwists
Jump rope 3 min
Situps
Shrugs 5x20
Bridge rear 7
Weighted front neck curls 7x10
Jump rope 3min

Jog 15min
Stairs 3 times
Jog 15 min
Jump rope 3min
Jog 15 min
Stairs 3 times
Jog 15 min

Sit ups pm


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2019)

Long said:


> 229.8
> Stretch
> Hoptwists
> Jump rope 3 min
> ...



Congrats on hitting the 220’s


----------



## Long (Apr 18, 2019)

Jin said:


> Congrats on hitting the 220’s



Thank you. Little steps to reach my goal. That one took a little.


----------



## Long (Apr 19, 2019)

230.2 
All Mitt work and heavy bag today!

Stretch
Form, combos and movement Mitt work 10x3
Heavy bag 4x3
Weekend off, adding lifting back in next week!


----------



## Long (Apr 19, 2019)

So this is how my current eating habits look

Wake up,
Coffee, multivitamin, pro performance whey, whole milk, creatine, banana. 

Work out followed by,
Rice, peas, tuna and mayo.
Alternatives 
Salad with chicken and egg, Turkey, mayo, rice veg

Snack usually oranges 

1 o'clock ish
Sardines, rice, mustard, orange or apple

2-3 ish any one of these,
Trail mix, nut mix, bran cereal w/whole milk

4-5-6 
Supper varies

6-7 
Fruit

7-8-9 any of these
Trail mix, bran cereal w/whole milk

Before bed
Gold standard filtered whey in cold water and an orange.


----------



## Long (Apr 20, 2019)

228.8
Had the Elaine Benes for supper.


----------



## Long (Apr 20, 2019)

View attachment 7705

Back in business! Smaller faster bag at that. I have a friend who is picking up a hardwood round so I can make a permanent drum on one of my beams. 360° speed bag work soon.
View attachment 7706

Big difference in size and rebound speed.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 21, 2019)

You're doing great dude. The weight is dropping quick!


----------



## Long (Apr 21, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> You're doing great dude. The weight is dropping quick!



Thanks. 228.8


----------



## Long (Apr 22, 2019)

228.6
Stretch
30 hop twists
Jump rope 3 min
Sit ups
Shrugs 5x20
Rear bridge 7 sets
Front neck curls weighted 7x15
Jump rope 3 min

Bench press 4x8
Dumbbell incline press 4x8
Dumbbell flies 4x8

Heavy bag 6×3min 
Speed bag 3x10min

PM situps


----------



## Long (Apr 23, 2019)

227.2 this am


----------



## Jin (Apr 23, 2019)

Long said:


> 227.2 this am



Get it done Tank!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 23, 2019)

How did I miss this? Great progress. 

Former boxer here I’m tuning in for sure. 

Question: When you say mit work do you have someone holding mits? Or a machine/device with preset mits in place?


----------



## Long (Apr 23, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> How did I miss this? Great progress.
> 
> Former boxer here I’m tuning in for sure.
> 
> Question: When you say mit work do you have someone holding mits? Or a machine/device with preset mits in place?



Someone holding the mitts. I do a lot of work based on D'amato style boxing. 7 punches, movement, off timing fighting. The guy was a genius.
Every Mitt work is based off slipping coming up combination, moving slipping body setting up the head. Its rewarding, and exhausting.


----------



## Long (Apr 25, 2019)

228.0 yesterday 
227.6 today
Long way to go.


----------



## Long (Apr 26, 2019)

228.4
Didn't work out. Took a cheat day off the diet. Ate pb+j and pizza with the kids.  Did a bunch of yard work and contemplated my naval.


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2019)

Long said:


> Did a bunch of yard work and contemplated my naval.



You should start a thread about contemplating the reality of your naval.


----------



## Long (Apr 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> You should start a thread about contemplating the reality of your naval.



I would go off topic on the first post :32 (18):


----------



## Long (Apr 27, 2019)

229.2
Squats 4x8 
Leg extensions 4x8 
Leg curls 4x8
Calf raises 5x20
Straight leg dead lifts 4x8
Good mornings 4x8
Pm
Sit ups 5x25
Perhaps a couple of 4 min jump rope sessions.


----------



## Long (Apr 28, 2019)

227.8
Day off.


----------



## Long (Apr 29, 2019)

226.6
Bench press 4 sets
Incline press dumbbell 4 sets
Dumbbell flies 4 sets
Pull ups 5x10
Rows 4 sets
Deadlifts 4 sets of 8
Situps 5x25

Jump rope 4 min
6×3min heavy bag
3x10min speed bag

PM bridges 7
Front and side neck 5x5
135lb shrugs 5x20

The oldest came home early so I ended up getting three rounds of pad work, 4 rounds on the heavy bag 3 rounds on the speed bag and my neck work done! Feel great!
I cut light shrugs(135 for 5x20) because I have heavy shrugs in the Am.

I have also added a second casein protein shake in the afternoon.


----------



## Long (Apr 30, 2019)

225.2

Heavy shrugs 4sets
Dumbbell lateral 4sets
Heavy upright rows 4sets
Push press 4 sets
Barbell curls 4 sets 
Seated dumbbell curls 4 sets
Close grip press 4 sets
Standing triceps extension 4 sets
Wrist curl and reverse 4 sets
Bat waggles 4 sets
Rev crunch 5x25

I might do a couple of rounds if jump rope and a couple of speed bag rounds to loosen up the shoulders later.


----------



## Long (Apr 30, 2019)

Bat waggles 

I was reading an interview about Sylvester Stallone and how he would walk around with an iron bar waggling it around to keep his forearms pumped during filming. I adopted a version of this into my workouts. It hits the forearm differently. 

You take a wood baseball bat and hold it at the bottom of the handle with one hand. Keeping the arm bent at a 90° angle with the bat out in front of you move the head of the bat out away from you and then back towards your shoulder. Only your wrist and hand should move.


----------



## The Tater (May 1, 2019)

Keep it up Long!


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2019)

You're on a nice little run Long, looking good!!!


----------



## Long (May 1, 2019)

225.2
Squats 4 sets
Leg extensions 4 sets
Leg curls 4 sets
Standing calf raises 5x20
Straight legged dead lifts 4 sets
Good mornings 4 sets
Sit ups 5x25
Bridges 7x3
Neck curls 5x5 (front,left,right)
135lb light shrugs 5x20

1 hour run

Speed bag 5 x 5 min


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2019)

1 hour run......

You crazy.


----------



## Long (May 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> 1 hour run......
> 
> You crazy.



I honestly find if I jog/run after legs or do speed bag after shoulders I am still sore in the muscle group but for less time than if I don't. I have no idea why. Perhaps it helps flush the muscles, perhaps it's all in my head.


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2019)

Long said:


> I honestly find if I jog/run after legs or do speed bag after shoulders I am still sore in the muscle group but for less time than if I don't. I have no idea why. Perhaps it helps flush the muscles, perhaps it's all in my head.



You mean less sore if you run after legs?

That makes sense actually.


----------



## Long (May 2, 2019)

225.6
Busted ass yesterday. Ended up getting faster on the speed bag. Doing two switch two reliably for rounds.
Ended up doing only a half hour run,  but did the staircase 30 times in that half hour as well. I was late due to appointments and didn't eat supper until 8pm. My right shoulder seems to be a bit tweaked. I'm going to take today off.

Ended up taking one of my heavy bags down that had settled and beat it upside down with a baseball bat. I can't wait to put in a couple of rounds on it! It was getting hard as a rock.


----------



## Long (May 3, 2019)

225.2 

Bench press 4 sets
Incline bench press 4 sets
Dumbbell flies 4sets
Pull ups 5x10
Rows 4 sets
Deadlifts 4x8
Situps 5x25

4x3min rounds heavy bag
3x5min rounds speed bag


----------



## Long (May 3, 2019)

Working on the body hooks warm up. Still have a long way to go. Making progress. The little guy loves it.
https://vimeo.com/334025632


----------



## Long (May 4, 2019)

224.2

No weights today.
Neck work, jump rope, shadow boxing, slip rope, maize ball, pad work, heavy bag, speed bag, and a run.


----------



## Long (May 4, 2019)

No weights this week. Boxing only 

https://youtu.be/beB31IzxkqY

https://youtu.be/aPJ502Jt_vE


https://youtu.be/PX6_bq9pPig

This is after three rounds. Burning it out on the fourth 3 min round.
https://youtu.be/wCcDxUiXPiM


----------



## Long (May 5, 2019)

224.0

Day off. Rough week coming up!
Got to work on footwork and head movement.


----------



## Long (May 6, 2019)

223.6
Jump rope 4min
Lightweight shrugs(135) 5x20
Bridges 
Neck work
Jump rope 4min
Press and slip 3x3(no arms while taking jabs and crosses slip moving forward)
 mitt work 6x3

Eat

Heavy bag combination work3x3
Run With stairs
4x3 heavy bag work
3x5 speed bag
Sit ups5x25


----------



## Long (May 7, 2019)

223.2
Boxing stuff


----------



## snake (May 7, 2019)

Long said:


> No weights this week. Boxing only
> 
> https://youtu.be/beB31IzxkqY



I don't know much about boxing I have a feeling a dude is going down with a broken rib on the first shot.


----------



## Long (May 7, 2019)

snake said:


> I don't know much about boxing I have a feeling a dude is going down with a broken rib on the first shot.



Thanks man. The other bag had 55lbs of sand bags in it I took out. 13 bags. It was like beating a stone.

 I have been meaning to PM you. When I get back to the weights after this week, or perhaps two weeks I am thinking whole body twice a week basic movements. So like a 5x5 or something I can bang out in an hour.


----------



## Long (May 8, 2019)

226.0

Day off


----------



## Long (May 9, 2019)

225.8
Back at it.

Jump rope 4 min
135 shrugs 5x20 
Bridges 7x5x5
Weighted neck curls(front/sides) 6x6
5x25 crunches

Done as a circuit 
3 sets of 3 min stair and loop runs 
2 sets of 5 min stair and loop runs
3 sets of 3 min jump rope
3 sets of 3 min maize ball
3 sets of 3 min jump twists

Neck, abs, mitt and bag work tomorrow. 

I can't wait to get back to the weights as well next week.

I am getting set up so I have a heavy bag/double end bag hanger in a beam so I can ditch the bag stand. That will give me 360°s to work on the bags.


----------



## Long (May 10, 2019)

223.4

Jump rope 4min
135 shrugs 5x20 
Bridges 7x5x5 
Weighted neck curls front&side 6x6
Crunches 5x30
Jump rope 4min




Scrapped the bag and Mitt work. My temp is through the roof and I feel like dog shit. I'm about to loose a shitload of weight the hard way.


----------



## Long (May 11, 2019)

223.8
Apparently my hydration was on point. Feeling way better today. Just shoulders today.

(Edit, I sometimes post before my workout and it's just what I plan to do. I am going to add the edits just like my notebook, in parentheses here)incase anyone can gain anything from this. Anyone who has any opinion feel free to share)

Heavy shrugs 4x8 (did 10/20/20/18 add 50+lbs)

Heavy upright rows 4x8 (did 8s stay one more workout my form is perfect at this weight)

Barbell push press 4x8 (did 8s stay)

Side raise 4x8 (? Probably should go up 5lbs per)

Front raise 4x8 (just went up, stay)

Lying rears 4x8 (issues, stay)

Clean and press 4x5 (did 5/3 added two extra push press/4/ did 8 push press with clean and press weight to burn out.


----------



## Long (May 12, 2019)

224.2

Day off


----------



## Long (May 13, 2019)

No scale this week. Taking a break from it.

No bridges or neck specific work for a couple of days. I pulled something at the base of my skull Saturday. 

No real cardio till probably Wednesday. I am setting up so I have 360° around the heavy bag, double end bag and a solid mount for the speed bag. 

I'm adding calories to my diet.

Ate wake up
Coffee 
Two boiled eggs, two whole grain toast, tablespoon real butter, tablespoon natural strawberry jelly, glass of water.

(Stuck to strict 30 sec breaks the pump was incredible)

Bench press 8x8(did set, added 20 for two, dropped 10 for one, dropped back to original weight for the rest)

Flies 8x8 (same weight all the way)

Rope press down 8x8 (same weight all the way)

Overhead triceps ez bar 8x8 (did one added ten and stayed for the rest)

Frog situps 5x30 (did 5x25)

Ate 10:00
One cup whole milk, one cup water, one scoop whey.

Ate 12:00
Coffee 
Rice (100 calories)
Sardines

Ate 2:00
Boiled egg, 3 cups romaine, two tablespoons ranch.

Ate 4:00 
Whey protein shake, whole milk

Ate
7:00
Two rounded cups chop suey, parmesan cheese, whole grain bread. 

9pm
One cup whole milk, one scoop caisin, one cup water, couple of oranges 

That is a basic look at the diet I will be on. 
Obviously it will not be the same every day but it will closely follow the same format.


----------



## Long (May 13, 2019)

I am no longer training to compete in masters boxing. Something came up that will prevent me from competition for the foreseeable near future. I'm bummed, but kind of relieved.(I love lifting) I can now put my boxing into pastime/cardio and focus on bodybuilding. 

That is why I started the 8x8 today.


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2019)

Long said:


> I am no longer training to compete in masters boxing. Something came up that will prevent me from competition for the foreseeable near future. I'm bummed, but kind of relieved.(I love lifting) I can now put my boxing into pastime/cardio and focus on bodybuilding.
> 
> That is why I started the 8x8 today.




Sorry that you cannot compete. It will be exciting to see your (notable) efforts aimed more squarely at lifting.


----------



## Long (May 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> Sorry that you cannot compete. It will be exciting to see your (notable) efforts aimed more squarely at lifting.



Thank you.


----------



## Long (May 14, 2019)

Strict form, 30 second breaks only

Front squats 8x8

Leg extensions 8x8

Hamstring curls 8x8

Straight legged deadlifts 8x8

Standing calf raises 8x8
(Feet close enough so the heels can be brought together at the top of the movement, pausing at the top of movement to hold the contraction, focusing the weight on the big toe, Vince G style)

PM light cardio,
135 shrugs 5x20 
4x3 heavy bag
3x5 speed bag


(Leg workout went from 8:52-9:42. I can fit another calf exercise in and still be in my window. Took 30sec or less breaks. Will lower the maximum to 25 sec on leg day)

I ditched my multiple ingredients horse pill "sports" multivitamin and started taking desiccated undefattened bovine liver. So that, creatine, whey and casein proteins are all I am taking at the moment.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 14, 2019)

Long said:


> Strict form, 30 second breaks only
> 
> Front squats 8x8
> 
> ...



That's a good training session. Keep at it big guy!


----------



## Long (May 15, 2019)

30 sec breaks, strict form.

Pull ups (just outside shoulder width) 8x8
 (as a 200+ lb guy who regularly does 50 to 55 pull ups in sets of ten or 11 this was still the hardest part of the workout)

Rows 8x8

Dumbbell chest supported rows 8x8

Perfect curls 8x8

Body drag curls 8x8

Wrist curls 8x8

Reverse wrist curls 8x8

(Took just about an hour, right on target)

PM cardio
Double end bag 5x3
Speed bag 3x5

Tomorrow off


----------



## Seeker (May 15, 2019)

Sorry about the boxing. Your current routine appears to be Vince Gironda's 8x8 workout. Great man he was. Should do you well.


----------



## Long (May 15, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Sorry about the boxing. Your current routine appears to be Vince Gironda's 8x8 workout. Great man he was. Should do you well.



Thank you. 
Absolutely it is his by my best interpretation of what I can find to read and using mostly his exercise recommendations to bring my lagging body parts up to speed.


----------



## Long (May 17, 2019)

Heavy shrugs 8x8

Standing military press 8x8

Scott dumbbell shoulder press 8x8

Dumbbell side raise 8x8

Bent rear 8x8

(Not bad,  just under an hour, not my favorite routine for shoulder by a long shot.)


----------



## hulksmash (May 17, 2019)

Long, I wanted to be helpful and link you to the Triceps Routine thread where someone wanted my routine, due to my avatar.

You may find helpful information. You may not. It is 100% up to you and I don't want to interfere with your plans. 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/29314-Triceps-routine

I hope I've worded this post to show I'm simply being caring and nothing more.

Keep being a beast!


----------



## Long (May 18, 2019)

223.0 
I upped my calories on advice from CJ. I'm over 3000 daily and still dropping weight so IDK but it's working, I feel great and I am making noticable visible changes to the positive.
(I don't actually have a weight goal anymore)

I will be doing legs twice in the rotation now. So shoulders, legs, chest and triceps, legs, back and biceps. 

I still have to tweak that shoulder routine. I am unsatisfied with it.

Strict form, 30 second breaks only

Front squats 8x8

Leg extensions 8x8

Hamstring curls 8x8

Straight legged deadlifts 8x8

Standing calf raises 8x8

Weighted crunches 8x8

Later
Double end bag 7x3
(Did 12 3min rounds on the double end bag)


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2019)

On the shoulder routine, you could try to compound set the DB presses and DB Lateral Raises. That always lights my shoulders up.


----------



## Long (May 19, 2019)

222.8

Bench press 8x8 
(Thumbless grip. Huge relief on the shoulders. Switched on push press as well. Put more on the pecs during bp and less on the delts. Angle change I guess)

Incline dumbbell increasing the angle every two or three sets 8x8 (4 bells together)
(Changed the angle twice. Noticable pump in the upper. Towards the end set 6 or so my delts really tried to take over)

Dumbbell flies 8x8

Rope press downs 8x8 (going up 5 lbs today)
(****ing rope snapped on the 7th set of kneeling press downs sending a handful of plates like some sort of strange hell cascading in front of my face)

Overhead EZ bar triceps 8x8 (going up 5lbs today)
(Did 10 sets because rope nonsense pissed me off)

Need to get a new pulley and rope.


----------



## Long (May 20, 2019)

Day off.

Probably will hit the double end bag and speed bag at some point today. Nothing hardcore.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 20, 2019)

Long said:


> 222.8
> 
> Bench press 8x8
> (Thumbless grip. Huge relief on the shoulders. Switched on push press as well. Put more on the pecs during bp and less on the delts. Angle change I guess)
> ...


You should swap that rope for a cable. It’ll last forever.


----------



## Long (May 20, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You should swap that rope for a cable. It’ll last forever.



View attachment 7839


Yeah, I don't want plates crashing down past my face again.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 20, 2019)

Long said:


> View attachment 7839
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't want plates crashing down past my face again.


Good call man


----------



## Long (May 21, 2019)

Pull ups 8x8

Rows 8x8

Dumbbell chest supported rows 8x8

Standing dumbbell alt curls 8x8 

Body drag curls 8x8

Wrist curls 8x8

Reverse wrist curls 8x8


PM
Jump rope 4 min

Double end bag 5x3

Speed bag/jump rope alternating for six rounds total


----------



## The Tater (May 21, 2019)

Get it!


----------



## Long (May 22, 2019)

224.0 the last 2 days. Calories are around 3,300 

Heavy shrugs 8x8

Upright rows 8x8

Push press 8x8

Side raise 8x8

Front raise 8x8

Lying rears 8x8

(Much more satisfying shoulder routine. Full pump. Push presses took the most energy and left me gasping during my 30sec breaks between sets. Took a little long. Over an hour, but close.)


----------



## Long (May 23, 2019)

223.0 

Front squats 8x8

Leg extensions 8x8 (go up 5lb)

Hamstring curls 8x8

Straight legged deadlifts 8x8

Standing calf raises 8x8 (go up 10lbs)

Weighted crunches 8x8 (go up 5lbs)

Tomorrow off


----------



## Long (May 23, 2019)

View attachment 7848

Tomorrow's cardio


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2019)

Long said:


> View attachment 7848
> 
> Tomorrow's cardio



Ladies and gentlemen, is there anything this man cannot do?

i would instantly fall and break something. Balance is not my strong suit. 

Have fun.


----------



## Long (May 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, is there anything this man cannot do?
> 
> i would instantly fall and break something. Balance is not my strong suit.
> 
> Have fun.



This was me a few years ago. 

View attachment 7849


----------



## Long (May 24, 2019)

221.8

Day off


----------



## Long (May 25, 2019)

Strict form all breaks 30 sec or less every day.

Bench press 8x8 (went up 5lbs)

Incline dumbbell (4 bells) 8x8 (went up 10 lbs)

Single arm cable crossovers 8x8

Triceps rope press down 8x8

Overhead ez triceps 8x8

Finished in about an hour.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 25, 2019)

Hellz yea man i was skate or die up til 19, when i physically could not land a kickflip anymore without snappin my board lol.


----------



## hulksmash (May 25, 2019)

Long said:


> Strict form all breaks 30 sec or less every day.
> 
> Bench press 8x8 (went up 5lbs)
> 
> ...



Great job, Long.

Progress is the _only_ thing that matters, and you're gettin it!

Keep it up.


----------



## hulksmash (May 25, 2019)

Long said:


> This was me a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 7849



Get this-

My stance is goofy footed. I'm left handed.

The *heelfip* was easy and the first trick I mastered after ollies. I could NOT do a kickflip for the life of me.

I think my goofy stance is the reason. 

Which one was easier for you?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Get this-
> 
> My stance is goofy footed. I'm left handed.
> 
> ...



i once knew a guy who could hardflip but barely ollie, figure that one out lol


----------



## Long (May 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Get this-
> 
> My stance is goofy footed. I'm left handed.
> 
> ...



At 6' 220lbs and 41 years old they all suck when you eat it. Shit takes a toll. The first thing I learned was how to power slide. The ollie was second.


----------



## Long (May 26, 2019)

221.8

I would like to be able to recover faster. 

Front squats 8x8

Leg extensions 8x8 (went up 5lbs)

Hamstring curls 8x8

Straight legged dead lifts 8x8 (switching these to dead lifts)

Calf raises Vince style 8x8 (went up 10lbs)

Weighted crunch 8x8 (went up 10)


----------



## Long (May 27, 2019)

221.6

Pull ups 8x8

Rows 8x8

Dumbbell chest supported 8x8

Spider curls EZ 8x8

Body drag curls 8x8

Wrist curls 8x8

Reverse wrist curls 8x8


----------



## Long (May 29, 2019)

222.something I forget. 

This is the third week I am in 8x8s. After the 4 week mark I will take a week off from weights and focus on boxing only. I will return after that week to a different program focused on increasing my weights. 


I have reduced my calories to 2,900 and have my macros set at 35% protein, 25%carbs, 40% fat.

I had to remove lying rears from this routine. My rears are getting hit plenty and are smoked after side raises lately. Concentration on form I imagine.

All my barbell shrugs, lifts and pressing movements start from the floor not a rack.

Heavy shrugs 8x8 

Upright rows 8x8

Push presses 8x8 (this is one of the most taxing movements I do. I am truly wrecked after 8)

Dumbbell front raises 8x8

Dumbbell side raises 8x8

PM 
Jump rope 3 min

Double end bag 4x3

Speed bag 3x3


----------



## Long (May 29, 2019)

I have only used the double end bag a couple times now. It's one peice of equipment I never messed with. This is after shoulders and probably my second or third round.


----------



## Long (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Grizzly911 (May 29, 2019)

Long said:


> 222.something I forget.
> 
> This is the third week I am in 8x8s. After the 4 week mark I will take a week off from weights and focus on boxing only. I will return after that week to a different program focused on increasing my weights.
> 
> ...



That's a good and effective program for the shoulders, not bad at all!


----------



## The Tater (May 30, 2019)

Looking good long. Keep hitting it hard!


----------



## Long (May 30, 2019)

221.8

Ended up doing 3 rounds heavy bag, 3 rounds double end bag, 3 rounds speed bag.


----------



## Long (May 31, 2019)

221.6
 Chest and triceps 
Looking forward to the new program and picking up the boxing again. I've definitely slowed down and my cardio has suffered.


----------



## Long (May 31, 2019)

I'm new to the double end bag. Still at the 1,2. Working up to some 3 and 4 punch combos with head movement, level and angle changes. Getting there slowly. Got some good solid news in that department. 




It's not an easy piece of equipment to pick up, but it would be very easy to "cheat" but I'm not into that.
https://youtu.be/ODejn34an-Y


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Had no idea what a double end bag was. Closest I could imagine was that scene from Requiem For a Dream.


----------



## Long (May 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> Thanks for posting. Had no idea what a double end bag was. Closest I could imagine was that scene from Requiem For a Dream.



Lol. 
I never had used one. It is the closest thing to having a live opponents head to tag on in my opinion. Its definitely humbling and forces me to be honest with my striking.


----------



## Long (Jun 1, 2019)

220.8

Legs. 

Pm.
Jog


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 1, 2019)

Long said:


> 220.8
> 
> Legs.
> 
> ...



You jog? WTF!!!


----------



## Long (Jun 2, 2019)

220.0

I'm stopping the creatine. I eat enough steak every day it is probably pointless. I increased my dedicated liver pills to 3, 3 times a day.

I'm dropping some exercises on chest and triceps day due to redundancy  and in favour of more weight on the others that seem to work the groups better. 

Bench press 8x8

Cable cross 8x8

Triceps rope press down 8x8 (kneeling)

PM. 

3 min jump rope 

Pad work

Crunches weighed 8x8


(Went up 10lbs in the bench press and 5lbs in both the cable cross and the triceps rope, still no failure to complete any reps even with the 30 second breaks. Amazing pump, starting to see real changes in the mirror as well as weight loss on a daily basis.)

(Did 1 3 min round on the jump rope, 3,3min rounds on the pads, 3,3 min rounds on the double end bag and then forgot about abs and did another 3 min on the jump rope.)


----------



## Long (Jun 3, 2019)

Did 3 min jump rope. 3, 3min rounds of pad work. 
Then these three rounds on the double end bag. Lungs are clearing up nicely. 21 lbs to cruiserweight!

Round 1
https://youtu.be/Jj3JbHDXzMI

Round 2
https://youtu.be/Dc5p4ciw8vQ

Round 3
https://youtu.be/QC4MZAMowqw


----------



## Long (Jun 3, 2019)

221.0
I was over 20g on my carbs and under 19g on my fat and under 34g on my protien. Could have been food choices and when I ate as well. Back at it.

Deadlifts 8x8

Leg extensions 8x8

Hamstring curl 8x8

Calf raises 8x8

(Added weighted crunches 8x8)


PM (breaking Vince's rules here:32 (17):

Shrugs 8x8

Push press 8x8

Dumbbell lateral 8x8

Wrist curls 8x8
(Wrist curls and reverse done back to back for sets)


----------



## Long (Jun 4, 2019)

220.2:32 (1):

Pull ups 8x8

Rows 4x8 (straight bar) 4x8 (chest supported dumbbell) done consecutively as an 8x8. 

Spider curls 8x8 (changed to dumbbell standing)

(Added hammer curls 8x8)

Thought 
No less than two exercises per muscle group with the exception of calves and forearms no matter if is 4x8 or 10x10. I feel from trying one that I need to hit the muscle from a minimum of two angles for it to be properly worked.


PM Pad work, combinations.

Ended up doing 3 min jump rope, 3 rounds heavy bag, 3 rounds double end bag, 3 rounds speed bag.


----------



## Long (Jun 5, 2019)

219.8

Day off.


----------



## Long (Jun 6, 2019)

219.0 :32 (1):
I'm doing ok on my macros. I've been struggling to actually eat enough. I'm just not hungry half the time eating has become a chore. 

Push

Bench press 6x8

Cable cross 6x8

Push press 6x8

Dumbbell lateral 6x8

Rope press down 6x8

Standing French press 6x8

(Took just under an hour, was awesome)


----------



## Long (Jun 6, 2019)

Pull

Shrugs 6x8

Upright rows 6x8 (probably replace with deadlifts)

Pull ups 6x8

Rows 6x8

Dumbbell cheat curls  6x8

Hammer curls 6x8

Superset wrist curls and reverse 6x8


PM
Jump rope 3 min

Pad work, switchfoot, inside hop, three punch combos inside, slip/duck and move.


----------



## Long (Jun 8, 2019)

218.0:32 (20):

Legs

Front squats 6x8

Leg extensions 6x8

Hamstring curls 6x8

Calf raises 10x10

Weighted crunches 10x10


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2019)

Look at you, dropping those lbs!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Long said:


> 218.0:32 (20):
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...



Consistent mofo. Great work!


----------



## Long (Jun 9, 2019)

218.0 


Day off.


----------



## Long (Jun 10, 2019)

Push

Bench press 6x8 added 5lbs 

Cable cross 6x8

Overhead dumbbell press 6x8

Dumbbell lateral 6x8

Triceps rope pressdowns 6x8 added 5 lbs

Standing French press 6x8


----------



## Long (Jun 11, 2019)

218.0 

Pull

Lightweight shrugs 10x20

Deadlifts, ×8, add 20lbs x8, add 20lbs 
to failure, add 20lbs to failure.

Pull ups 6x8

Rows 6x8

Straight bar curls 6x8

Concentration curls 6x8

Ss wrist curls and reverse 6x8


----------



## Long (Jun 12, 2019)

217.8

Legs

Front squats 6x8

Leg extensions 6x8

Leg curls 6x8

Calf raises 10x10

Weighted crunches 10x10

Tomorrow off.


----------



## Long (Jun 16, 2019)

217.6

Legs.

Made some diet adjustments. Push pull legs day off is working well. Jogging instead of boxing until my neck heals up. Did a few drills "under fire" and took a couple to the dome. Didn't help my neck. Lol.

Killing the 30 second break clock and concentrating on increasing weight on my compound lifts and form improvement. 

Doing some jogging in the meantime to clean up the extra calories. 

Tried to take a fight in December in masters in Florida against a marine boxer who was 3 years older than me at 195lbs. He saw my double end and heavy bag videos and went on social media announcing he was still looking for a challenger. I don't know what that's all about but whatever.


----------



## ccpro (Jun 16, 2019)

Long said:


> View attachment 7631
> 
> The old one is just a plastic housing and plastic ball. I blasted a couple of these style swivels apart some time back. The ball sheds plastic and doesn't swivel smoothly. The action is too long. The new one came from Title. It is the super fast pro swivel. It is smooth. Speed bag cardio is awesome because it works the shoulders and when your legs are trashed you have an option. Not to mention the hand speed/eye hand improvement. My go to favorite is 6/6. Six 3 min rounds on the heavy bag and six 3 min rounds on the speed bag with one min rest. I barely take the rest on the speed bag. On the heavy bag I need it.



Good log!!!  I appreciate your appetite for boxing, I was never that serious but I've had a heavy bag since I was a kid and recently bought my son one. I've been looking for a good speed bag setup also.  I used to use one regularly.
Good info, good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Long (Jun 16, 2019)

ccpro said:


> Good log!!!  I appreciate your appetite for boxing, I was never that serious but I've had a heavy bag since I was a kid and recently bought my son one. I've been looking for a good speed bag setup also.  I used to use one regularly.
> Good info, good luck with your endeavors!



Thank you. Like many things I'm not great but I enjoy it.


----------



## The Tater (Jun 16, 2019)

Keep killing it Long!


----------



## Long (Jun 18, 2019)

217.2

Push

Bench press set of 8, add 20lbs for 8 , add 20lbs to failure, drop 20lbs to failure, drop 20lbs to failure, stay to failure 

Cable cross 6x8

Overhead press 6x8

Lateral raises 6x8

Triceps rope 6x8

Standing French press 6x8


----------



## CJ (Jun 18, 2019)

Weight is falling off you nicely!

Love your consistency.


----------



## Long (Jun 18, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Weight is falling off you nicely!
> 
> Love your consistency.



Thanks. I struggle, get stuck, change the diet a little and go forward.


----------



## Long (Jun 18, 2019)

Lol I actually ****ed up for the better on bench press. I did my warm up then jumped to my second set weight. I basically jumped 20lbs higher earlier every set than i did last week and did more reps than last week anyway. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Long (Jun 19, 2019)

217.8 ate late and paid for it.
Mulling over what metal has said. I think I am going to try and apply it to at least one compound movement per workout. 

Pull

Shrugs dumbbells, 6x20

Deadlifts warm up x 8, jump 20x8, jump 30x8, jump 20x5, jump 20x4, jump 20 to failure. 

Pull ups, 6x9

Dumbbell rows 6x8

I have too add a half inch to my cold arm measurements because 5w30 is unhappy with my growth and overall proportion:32 (17): Hard work.

Heavy ez cheat curls 6x8

Alt curls
to failure, drop ten lbs, to failure, drop ten lbs to failure that's one set. For 6 sets.

Ss wrist curls and reverse 6x12


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 19, 2019)

Long said:


> 217.8 ate late and paid for it.
> Mulling over what metal has said. I think I am going to try and apply it to at least one compound movement per workout.
> 
> Pull
> ...


Straight 30 homie, Lowrider oil....this ain’t no Honda Civic.


----------



## Long (Jun 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Straight 30 homie, Lowrider oil....this ain’t no Honda Civic.



You ride a bicycle, got it.:32 (1): gotta keep that chain lubricated.


----------



## Long (Jun 19, 2019)

I had bubble gut and lungs full of flem the entire workout. Twas not my finest hour or best workout.


----------



## Long (Jun 19, 2019)

...


Legs tomorrow


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm off for a couple of days. I never took a break after the 8x8s and my shoulders and back need some recovery time. Sucks because I am seeing progress,  but it's time. It will pay off in the long run. Somewhere between 3 and 5 I'm thinking. 

So I'll be just running, jogging, shuffling to keep the weight down for a bit.


Also 215.8
BUT, I was sick as a dog yesterday and still have gut issues today.


----------



## The Tater (Jun 20, 2019)

Listen to your body, man. Nothing wrong with taking some time off to get a full recovery. Keep on rocking!


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

I got a ways to go, I'm pulling these after a bit but here my fat ass is at 215.8 and 244
No pump, no bullshit.

View attachment 7954

View attachment 7955


I should probably go on a diet


----------



## bigdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> I got a ways to go, I'm pulling these after a bit but here my fat ass is at 215.8 and 244
> No pump, no bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 7954
> ...


what is this diet you speak of?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 20, 2019)

Why are u wearing 2 different colored shoes?




Long said:


> I got a ways to go, I'm pulling these after a bit but here my fat ass is at 215.8 and 244
> No pump, no bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 7954
> ...


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2019)

Long said:


> I got a ways to go, I'm pulling these after a bit but here my fat ass is at 215.8 and 244
> No pump, no bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 7954
> ...



Have I seen you before at a bar in Dorchester? :32 (20):


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Have I seen you before at a bar in Dorchester? :32 (20):



I'm Irish, we all look alike :32 (18):


----------



## Long (Jun 20, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why are u wearing 2 different colored shoes?



Lol. I stepped in the mud.


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

217.0
Got that fluid weight back I lost from being sick.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 21, 2019)

Long said:


> 217.0
> Got that fluid weight back I lost from being sick.



im fighting a damn summer cold right now.... DAMMIT


----------



## Long (Jun 21, 2019)

bigdog said:


> im fighting a damn summer cold right now.... DAMMIT



That isn't any fun. I'm taking advantage and just jogging until Monday. That's 4 days off for some recovery I needed anyway.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

So some thoughts while I take these 4 days off.

I said when I started the 8x8s I was going to take a week off at the end because Gironda designed the 8x8 and seemed adamant in his writings that after 4 weeks or so the nervous system needed a break to play catch up. (I'm paraphrasing)

I didn't. I got exited and went on to push pull and paid for it in the shoulders. 

What I did take out of what I got is shoulders definitely do not need their own day. Following I think it was Trump's workout I started doing shoulders after chest, i like it.

On Metals advice i need more warm up period, and he gave me some advice i think i can apply to many things but focus it on my compound lifts.

A final thought before I tie them together is doing push pull legs I can get an honest every bodypart twice in 7 days.

Because I can hit twice a week I should be able to rotate priority. 

So I am going to make a 4 or 5 week program that will be followed by a 4 or 5 days off.

It will be push/pull/legs. I am thinking something like 1st push day is heavily chest focused with maintenance for the rest. The second would be heavily triceps focused with more maintenance for the rest. And so on.

The one hour window I believe is real for the un enhanced if you will as Vince describes it. I can feel it. When I go over. I also think limiting time between sets and reps has had a noted effect. 

I will definitely gain a lb or two on these 4 days off. Mon I get back at it. I think I can reasonably say I should be able to drop 10 lbs of fat in the next 5 weeks.

At 199 (or a low enough fat percentage I am satisfied) I intend on trying to level out my intake so I am no longer losing weight but adding lean muscle mass. Soft landing if you will. That I am guessing will be the most difficult part to dial in.


(So I guess you could say 100% of my focus is now bodybuilding)


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 22, 2019)

So your main goal is to get to 199? And you're swapping to a 6 day a week schedule?


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> So your main goal is to get to 199? And you're swapping to a 6 day a week schedule?



It was 199 for boxing so the number stuck even though the goal is really just lower bodyfat and more lean mass now.

3 on 1 off was the plan. 

Advice is welcome.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Honestly i think you've done a great job dropping weight rather quickly. So I wouldn't change too much too drastically.


----------



## Long (Jun 22, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Honestly i think you've done a great job dropping weight rather quickly. So I wouldn't change too much too drastically.



Thank you.


----------



## Long (Jun 23, 2019)

Been eating a bit more while on my recovery time. Felt ****ing solid as **** yesterday. Gained a little but damn I wanted to lift. Just today and I'm back at it.


----------



## Long (Jun 24, 2019)

218.0
Macros adjusted to,
250g carbs,  55g fats,  200g protein. 

Had to reassess my goals because I still was hanging on to weight goals that are kind of meaningless at this point. 

The overall goal is to add lean muscle mass. And not be fat of course. 

So...

Program, push, pull, legs. 
Duration 5 weeks.

Goals, 300 lbs bench press, increase size of front delts, chest and arms.

Maintenance, the entire rest of my body save for  abs will be put into lower set, 8 rep to maintain.

The idea is to use a bench program for chest, (came from metal, huge thanks) using bodybuilders form not powerlifters to increase my bench in 5 weeks.

 Then use the higher weight as maintenance in the next 4 or 5 week program while focusing in a different lagging part using the same principles. 

Here goes!

Push

The (BP program is all metals, huge thanks) I'll follow up with how it went.

Bench press 

Bar x10
95x10
135x10
165x10
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x3

Cable cross 4x8

Dumbbell press 4x8

Side raise 4x8

Triceps rope pressdowns 10x10

Triceps rope overhead 10x10


----------



## Long (Jun 24, 2019)

Hit all the marks on bench press.

At 245x3 I had  fingertip assistance so I did a second set of 3 at 245 assisted. I'm thinking stay the exact same for the second chest workout this week and then make a decision from there.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Long said:


> Hit all the marks on bench press.
> 
> At 245x3 I had  fingertip assistance so I did a second set of 3 at 245 assisted. I'm thinking stay the exact same for the second chest workout this week and then make a decision from there.



I wouldn't do that exact bench workout 2x a week. Law of accomodation will catch up sooner than later. You'd only be inviting negative results, or injury in no time.

We can look at speed bench sessions that will use only 50% of your "max" and work on explosion of the bench press, or db work for hypertrophy instead.


----------



## Long (Jun 24, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I wouldn't do that exact bench workout 2x a week. Law of accomodation will catch up sooner than later. You'd only be inviting negative results, or injury in no time.
> 
> We can look at speed bench sessions that will use only 50% of your "max" and work on explosion of the bench press, or db work for hypertrophy instead.



I think working on speed and explosiveness for the second session would be more helpful in getting to my goal.

I have zero idea what my hypothetical max is.
(267lbs? By some random online calculator using 245x3)

You were correct about more warm up. I felt great the entire session and felt less stress inside the shoulders. 

Thanks.


----------



## Long (Jun 25, 2019)

217.4

Torqued my shoulder a little throwing hay into the barn. Taking a day off. Back and biceps tomorrow .
Going to be offline for a while.


----------



## Long (Jul 7, 2019)

Found some old journals of mine from way back that have been very helpful and got some diet adjustments advice as well as revisited the encyclopedia a bit.

I have changed to heavy calorie days and light calorie days. 

I have adjusted so that I no longer have to count calories I have specific meal setups. That get me where I am going. I'm back to a 40% carbs 40% protein, 20% fat.

I have added a crazy high calorie day once every two weeks.

I have stopped doing push/pull/legs. Bodyparts were suffering the way I was doing it.

Now I am focused more on sets per muscle group, the pump, and pushing weight to failure on the last two sets.

Monday is traps, shoulders and abs

Tuesday is legs and abs

Wednesday is chest and back

Thursday is arms

Friday is off

Saturday is 
bench press (metals suggestion style)
Clean and press
Deadlifts 
Front squats 
All heavy

Sunday is off.

I'll add the actual workouts on the next post.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Goo stuff man. Anything to make the diet work effective and easier is the way to go.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 9, 2019)

Long said:


> Found some old journals of mine from way back that have been very helpful and got some diet adjustments advice as well as revisited the encyclopedia a bit.
> 
> I have changed to heavy calorie days and light calorie days.
> 
> ...



Saturday is definitely a Beast Workout. Good job.


----------



## Long (Jul 10, 2019)

216.8

The extra holiday weight fell off like nothing and still dropping hard.


Chest and back

Incline dumbbell x3 sets

Bench press x8 sets 

Dumbbell flies x3 sets

Cable flies x3 sets

Wide grip pullups to back x3 sets

Close grip chins x3 sets

Rope cable rows x3

Dumbbell rows x3

Good mornings x3


----------



## Long (Jul 11, 2019)

Arms

Heavy cheat curls 4 sets

Seated dumbbell 3 sets

Spider curls 3 sets

Concentration curls 3 sets

Cable rope pressdowns 3 sets

Reverse grip cable pressdowns 3 sets

Seated French press (ez bar) 3 sets

Seated dumbbell head knockers 3 sets

Wrist curl superset with reverse wrist curls 5 sets

Bat waggles 4 sets


----------



## Long (Jul 13, 2019)

Saturday, power.

Bench press 15, 10, 8, 8, 5, 5, 3, 3, 3, failure at weight to do an unassisted rep, drop 25lbs for 2, drop 20 for 3.

Push press, 15, 12, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8.

Deadlift, 10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8.

Front squats, 10, 8, 5, drop, 8 reps

Felt great, seeing visible change, weights going up.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Long said:


> Saturday, power.
> 
> Bench press 15, 10, 8, 8, 5, 5, 3, 3, 3, failure at weight to do an unassisted rep, drop 25lbs for 2, drop 20 for 3.
> 
> ...



Good shit. I was interested to see how this workout would go. Keep it up


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 14, 2019)

Long said:


> Saturday, power.
> 
> Bench press 15, 10, 8, 8, 5, 5, 3, 3, 3, failure at weight to do an unassisted rep, drop 25lbs for 2, drop 20 for 3.
> 
> ...



Those are good rep numbers, Long.


----------



## Long (Jul 15, 2019)

219.8 shoulders, chest and legs are making gains. Weights and reps are going up. **** abs. Going to need to add another daily meal to keep making gains. (Number 8)

Traps and shoulders 

Shrugs 18, 12, 12, 15, 10.

Reverse lateral 10, 8, 8, 8.

Front raise 8,8,8

Side raise 8,8,4 (did burns between sets. Chose a heavier weight and just held it out for 10-20 sec)

Bent rear, 4 sets of 10.

Roman chairs 5 sets of 10.


----------



## Long (Jul 15, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good shit. I was interested to see how this workout would go. Keep it up



Whatever is at the end will suffer.  But priority principle will make this work for me I believe.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey Long, on the front squats, are you doing the free weight barbell or the smith machine?


----------



## Long (Jul 15, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Hey Long, on the front squats, are you doing the free weight barbell or the smith machine?



All free weights. I have an Olympic bar, ez curl bar, 400+ lbs of Olympic plates, two benches, a bunch of dumbbells and a cable and pulley on a beam. As well as a couple of heavy and speed bags, double end bag, pads gloves... 

I work out at home. All lifts like that start from the floor.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jul 15, 2019)

Long said:


> All free weights. I have an Olympic bar, ez curl bar, 400+ lbs of Olympic plates, two benches, a bunch of dumbbells and a cable and pulley on a beam. As well as a couple of heavy and speed bags, double end bag, pads gloves...
> 
> I work out at home. All lifts like that start from the floor.



Yeah, I know what you mean. Are you going to a little higher reps on the squats with using heavy weights.


----------



## Long (Jul 15, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Are you going to a little higher reps on the squats with using heavy weights.



I don't do them in the "traditional" arms crossed way. I clean it and then hold it in the same position you would before the press part of a clean and press. I do front squats from there. It's a little more upper body intensive than regular squats in my opinion. 

I have been looking at those bars you stand in as another alternative.


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2019)

Long said:


> I don't do them in the "traditional" arms crossed way. I clean it and then hold it in the same position you would before the press part of a clean and press. I do front squats from there. It's a little more upper body intensive than regular squats in my opinion.
> 
> I have been looking at those bars you stand in as another alternative.



Front rack for the win!!!


----------



## Long (Jul 24, 2019)

218.3 Started sweating straight up ammonia. Changed up the diet.

Chest and back

Incline dumbbell x3

Bench press
95/12, 135/8, 185/8, 205/5, 225/3, 225/3, 225/3, 225/3, 225/3

Dumbbell flies x3

Cable cross x3

Wide grip pullups x3

Close grip chins x3

Bent rows x3

Dumbbell rows x3

Good mornings x3


Went back to three big meals, two shakes (after workout and before bed), and an all natural protein bar for a snack. With some random fruit and vegetables snacks.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks like that bench is progressing


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

It's getting there Metal. I did a pyramid on power day because my spotter was sketchy. 

217.6 Yesterday was a low calorie day, 2408. Today is a high calorie day I will eat 3005.2.

Weights go up, reps increase or breaks decrease, all the way around going well. 

Mon, shoulders. 

Heavy barbell shrugs 5 sets of 21, 15, 12, 12, 8.

Reverse laterals 4 sets of 15, 10, 10, 10.

Heavy push press 4 sets of 11. (Did 4 sets of 10 last week)

Front raise 3 sets of 10, 11, 10.

Side raise 3 sets of 10, 10, 6 partial as well as burns in between sets of 10 seconds, 10, 8.

Bent rears 4 sets of 12, 8, 8, 8.

Feeling pretty good eating this way. Everything points to it working.


----------



## CJ (Jul 29, 2019)

3005.2 calories today, so precise! :32 (20):


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> 3005.2 calories today, so precise! :32 (20):



Knowing what I'm going to eat after lunch till bed right down to the PM pb+j helps me stay on track. Most days I know pretty much where I'm at by noon.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Your spotter was sketchy?


----------



## Long (Jul 30, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Your spotter was sketchy?



Weak. Probably did not possess the strength to actually assist me.


----------



## Long (Jul 30, 2019)

218.8
Today is another high calorie day but more around 2750 calories. 

Legs.

Front squats 4 sets

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg curls 4 sets

Lunges 4sets

Calf raises VG style 6 sets

Calf raises 3 toe positions 3 sets each.

Crunches 5 sets


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 30, 2019)

Long said:


> Weak. Probably did not possess the strength to actually assist me.



assist or "save" you. anyone should be able to assist.
doing great man keep pushing hard


----------



## Long (Jul 30, 2019)

I have issues with my right shoulder lately Gibbs. They did scans and what not at the VA and couldn't find the issue. Probably pitching related. I can't throw a baseball at speed without pain but can throw a football fine if I keep it tight.

Lifting it affects me on lying rears and when I am taxed on bench. Ironically it doesn't bother me at all on all other shoulder exercises. When it gives, it gives completely. I'm getting old, shit hurts and doesn't always work correctly :32 (18):  so absolutely. 
Thanks.


----------



## Long (Jul 30, 2019)

Sweating ammonia again. :32 (10):


----------



## Long (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm going in for bloodwork. In the meantime I'm going to take the doctors advice and cut back on the protein. 

From the research I have done (small amount) it looks like I can cut back to around .70g per lb of bodyweight and should be ok. That's 152.6, so 153g per day.


----------



## Long (Jul 31, 2019)

Yesterday I ate 2,529.5. Was supposed to be a high calorie day but with the recent events having to cut my protien down to 152.6 my calories are going to be low. 

Weight this AM 217.8
Wednesday is chest and back day. It is supposed to be volume bench day and power day is for weight. 

Still smell like ammonia. Ate an apple in between chest and back. It gave me a much needed boost on pull ups.

Incline dumbbell 15/12/10  went up on weight 

Bench press 95/10, 135/8, 185/8, 205/5, 205/5, 205/5, 205/5, 205/5, 205/5

Dumbbell flies 12/8/8 went up in weight 

Cable flies 8/9/8 went up in weight 

Wide grip pullups 11/11/11 went up a rep per set

Close grip chins 11/11/11 went up a rep per set

Dumbbell rows 10/10/10/10/10/10 went up in weight, reps, sets. 

Good mornings 10/10/10 went up two reps per set


Cut out barbell rows in favor of dumbbell row volume. I need to get a bat I can clamp to an Olympic bar to do t-bar rows.


----------



## Long (Jul 31, 2019)

Got my lab results back. They said I have reduced kidney function and want me to stop the creatine and keep the protein reduced. I was told creatine can cause reduced function. They said the BCAAs were fine. And drink tons of water. They want to test me again in a month.

My urea nitrogen was 29 they said that was high
My creatine levels were normal
My EGFR was 59.8


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2019)

You'll be fine with the lower protein, the 0.8 g/lb you were talking about.

Hopefully it's just a temporary thing.


----------



## Long (Aug 1, 2019)

Feeling like shit today. Taking it off.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Long said:


> Feeling like shit today. Taking it off.



Rest up bro. Be smart, and aware with your change in diet. Especially with the amount of volume you've doing lately.


----------



## Long (Aug 2, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Rest up bro. Be smart, and aware with your change in diet. Especially with the amount of volume you've doing lately.



Thanks. I'm considering just doing different variations of my power day three times a week. That will make my workouts quicker (although intense) and give me more rest days while actually hitting the body three times a week. Secondary muscle groups may suffer but with some cardio on my off days I think may be what I need at the moment. 

I definitely am more sluggish and feel meh on more carbs and less protein. My weight is stable, 218.8 today after no workout,  218.4 yesterday.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Long said:


> Thanks. I'm considering just doing different variations of my power day three times a week. That will make my workouts quicker (although intense) and give me more rest days while actually hitting the body three times a week. Secondary muscle groups may suffer but with some cardio on my off days I think may be what I need at the moment.
> 
> I definitely am more sluggish and feel meh on more carbs and less protein. My weight is stable, 218.8 today after no workout,  218.4 yesterday.



That may be the best course of action to allow your body more time for recovery


----------



## The Tater (Aug 3, 2019)

Hang in there Long. It sounds like you need more rest for sure. I would be cautious and listen to your body.


----------



## Long (Aug 3, 2019)

I came up with a new workout plan. I call it "the vacation".

I will workout mon-wed-fri the first run through. If all looks up I hope to be able to do this program every other day on a loop for a couple of months. 

Secondarys can be added on so they get hit once in three workouts later on as I become accustomed to the workout and notice lagging parts. (Shrugs, wrist curls, calves ect.)

The three workouts are,

1. TRADITIONAL (Monday or Day 1)
Bench press 7 sets 3-5 reps for the last 4 sets
Overhead press 5 sets 10 rep range 
Deadlifts 4 sets 8-12 rep range 
Barbell Rows 4 sets 6-8 rep range
Squats (front) 4 sets in the 11-15 rep range.

2. ALTERNATIVE (Wednesday or day 2)
Cable cross 5 sets in the 8-12 set range
Clean and press 4 sets in the 5-10 set range
Good mornings 4 sets in the 10-15 set range
Pull ups (wide grip) 4 sets in the 8-10 rep range
Leg ext and leg curls 4 sets each 10-15 rep range

3. DUMBBELL (Friday or day 3)
Incline dumbbell flies 5 sets 6-8 reps
Dumbbell shoulder press (seated) 5 sets 8-12 reps
Dumbbell Romanian deadlifts 4 sets15-20 reps
Dumbbell rows 7 sets. 8-12 reps
Dumbbell lunges 4 sets 15- 20 reps 

All goes well I am going to run this routine two months. (The doc actually told me to keep working out)


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 3, 2019)

Always had good luck changing things up. 

Good on ya for getting to the doc.


----------



## Long (Aug 3, 2019)

This morning, no pump progress pics. I am interested what this program will do.



View attachment 8241


A couple more bad pictures for  reference. 

View attachment 8245


View attachment 8246


----------



## Long (Aug 5, 2019)

216.8 

Traditional day

Bench press 135/10, 185/8, 205/6, 230/3, 230/3, 230/3, 230/2

Push press 12,12,11,10,10

Deadlifts 9,9,8,5 (****ing brutal!)

Bent rows 10,8,10,10 

Squats 15,12,12,12


Smelled faintly of ammonia still.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 5, 2019)

slimmin down dude, very niiice (borat voice)


----------



## Long (Aug 5, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> slimmin down dude, very niiice (borat voice)



Thanks. Very slowly.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 5, 2019)

Long said:


> This morning, no pump progress pics. I am interested what this program will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your back is becoming more defined now, I see a christmas tree shape coming in.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 6, 2019)

Keep up the great work brother
Tiny


----------



## Long (Aug 6, 2019)

217.2 ate at red Robin lqst night dummm.

Ran an hour today.


----------



## The Tater (Aug 7, 2019)

Damn man you’ve made great progress! Congrats! Keep pushing.


----------



## Long (Aug 7, 2019)

216.8. 
I changed up my pre workout meal today. Just oatmeal and fruit. No longer taking BCAA. No longer taking any protien powder other than fit pb. No longer drinking seltzer water.

Alternative/Wednesday 

Cable cross 7/8/8/8/8

Clean and press 4x6

Good mornings 4x11

Pull ups 4x11 

Leg extensions 21/18/18/15

Leg curls 18/12/13/13

Good workout.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 7, 2019)

Long said:


> 216.8.
> I changed up my pre workout meal today. Just oatmeal and fruit. No longer taking BCAA. No longer taking any protien powder other than fit pb. No longer drinking seltzer water.
> 
> Alternative/Wednesday
> ...



Good progress. What's the purpose of seltzer water?


----------



## Long (Aug 7, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Good progress. What's the purpose of seltzer water?



I was drinking it instead of soda and all the other trash I used to put into my body. I had a habit and I replaced it with a better alternative. Now I have no need of the crutch. 
At least that's what I tell myself. Milk and water other than the occasional cheat day.


----------



## Long (Aug 8, 2019)

Feel like a God damn train wreck. I imagine it is a combination of not enough protein (went and picked up a project truck to play with and missed two feedings) as well as cutting back, lack of sleep, and the new workout as well as the creatine load is probably depleted now after being off for a week or so as well as no easy to digest high protein powders and no BCAAs. 

Combine that with going all out on the last two days of this new workout and I am busted up. My calves are sore as shit, my shoulder is sore from the bent heavy rows I think and my back feels like there is an angry little mule trying to kick it's way out.

Day off no cardio.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 8, 2019)

Long said:


> Feel like a God damn train wreck. I imagine it is a combination of not enough protein (went and picked up a project truck to play with and missed two feedings) as well as cutting back, lack of sleep, and the new workout as well as the creatine load is probably depleted now after being off for a week or so as well as no easy to digest high protein powders and no BCAAs.
> 
> Combine that with going all out on the last two days of this new workout and I am busted up. My calves are sore as shit, my shoulder is sore from the bent heavy rows I think and my back feels like there is an angry little mule trying to kick it's way out.
> 
> Day off no cardio.


What did you buy?


----------



## Long (Aug 9, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> What did you buy?



I picked up a 2000 dodge 1500 club cab manual transmission with lift and either a built 318 or was swapped for a 360. I can't get to the casting number to tell. I ended up chasing busted brake lines. Changed two and possibly found a third this morning. Had to change a tank strap as well. I'm switching the front seats out today. Getting rid of the old busted bench for a bucket style bench. We got a brand new dodge van for the old lady and kids and while I like the Sequoia I wanted a toy to beat on that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg to repair.
My cousin has an 03? Short bed with the Hemi and this truck seems to have more power. Its lopey and loud.


----------



## Long (Aug 9, 2019)

216.4
I physically could not do dumbbell flies with my right arm. I failed at five with my warm up 30#ers. Whatever I did my shoulder is munched. 

Incline dumbbell presses 15/15/10/12/9/8

Dumbbell seated press 12/12/12/8/7

Dumbbell Romanian deadlifts 15/15/15/15

Dumbbell rows 12/11/11/11/11/11/11

Dumbbell lunges 10/12/10/10

I definitely failed to hit shoulder and lunges numbers. I designed this entire body 3 times a week  in 7 days with 4 days off with full recovery in mind for maximum growth. We will see after this weekend how I feel. My health is not what it was a month ago. I may have to adjust fire, we shall see.


----------



## Long (Aug 10, 2019)

216.6
Feeling a little better today.


----------



## Long (Aug 11, 2019)

215.0
Second day off. After this second day off I'm thinking I will stick with this program another week.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 11, 2019)

Long said:


> I picked up a 2000 dodge 1500 club cab manual transmission with lift and either a built 318 or was swapped for a 360. I can't get to the casting number to tell. I ended up chasing busted brake lines. Changed two and possibly found a third this morning. Had to change a tank strap as well. I'm switching the front seats out today. Getting rid of the old busted bench for a bucket style bench. We got a brand new dodge van for the old lady and kids and while I like the Sequoia I wanted a toy to beat on that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg to repair.
> My cousin has an 03? Short bed with the Hemi and this truck seems to have more power. Its lopey and loud.


Nice. Big lift?


----------



## Long (Aug 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Nice. Big lift?



No. 3 inches.


----------



## Long (Aug 12, 2019)

215.2
I cut my protien way back to near 100g per day a couple of days ago. I upped my carbs and kept my fats near the same for a total loss. 

Traditional day

Bench press 45/15, 95/10, 135/10, 185/8, 205/6, 230/3, 230/3, 230/2(shoulder failed on the third rep)205/3(shoulder gave out on rep 4)

Push press 5x11 went up 5lbs lol

Deadlifts 4x9 jump of 40lbs, 20lbs, 20lbs

Bent barbell rows 4x10

Front squats 4x10 went up 20lbs.

The amonia smell is very faint.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 12, 2019)

Long said:


> 215.2
> I cut my protien way back to near 100g per day a couple of days ago. I upped my carbs and kept my fats near the same for a total loss.
> 
> Traditional day
> ...




What'd you change in order to reduce the ammonia?


----------



## Long (Aug 12, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> What'd you change in order to reduce the ammonia?



I cut protien way back, dropped the BCAAs, stopped the creatine and any powdered concentrated protein. 
The only thing I take that isnt a food in its natural state if you will is fit pb.
I also cut back the number of meals.


----------



## The Tater (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah I sometimes stink to high heaven of ammonia when heavy sweating. Never gave it much thought. Is it bad for you? 

I hope you are doing ok. I definitely listen to my body. Getting big hurts like a mother but it’s worth it. There is a difference between working through the gains and working through pain that is injury related. I’m just now getting in tune with all of that.


----------



## Long (Aug 12, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Yeah I sometimes stink to high heaven of ammonia when heavy sweating. Never gave it much thought. Is it bad for you?
> 
> I hope you are doing ok. I definitely listen to my body. Getting big hurts like a mother but it’s worth it. There is a difference between working through the gains and working through pain that is injury related. I’m just now getting in tune with all of that.



Long distance runners sometimes smell of amonia as they switch to protein as a fuel source on long runs.

Sometimes it can he from a buildup in workout clothing. 

I was tested and told the reason is I have (hopefully temporary) lowered kidney function. The doctor is saying it might be from taking creatine and is going to test me in a month to see if it gets better.

Basically your body is using protein as a fuel source and a byproduct of that is ammonia buildup and if the kidneys can't deal with it it can become a very serious issue. You sweat it out instead of pee it out.

I was told to drop the protien levels and creatine so I did.

Interestingly CJ and I both seemed to he pondering the same thing. I was on a high protein low carb diet for a long time. Perhaps it was not the creatine and my body adapted to the lack of carbs and fats and started seeing protein as a fuel source. 

Or I could just have bad kidneys, time will tell.

I am dropping bodyfat pretty quickly and so far my strength isn't taking a real hit according to this Monday and last mondays Monday's numbers.

And thank you for the concern. I'm doing ok. I just am logging everything here. Perhaps someone can learn from my mistakes and/or pick up a program that fits them. So if I feel like dog ass I record it.


----------



## The Tater (Aug 12, 2019)

Long said:


> Long distance runners sometimes smell of amonia as they switch to protein as a fuel source on long runs.
> 
> Sometimes it can he from a buildup in workout clothing.
> 
> ...



That’s very interesting and it was usually after long runs. I need to quit that shit. I was doing a lower carb deal for a minute but I didn’t have the juice to make it through workouts so I switched up to a 40/40/20 macro split. I struggle staying the course of lean gains and being patient. Part of me wants to go keto and drop weight quicker but I know i will sacrifice muscle too. 

You are kicking ass. Keep it up dude!


----------



## Long (Aug 12, 2019)

The Tater said:


> That’s very interesting and it was usually after long runs. I need to quit that shit. I was doing a lower carb deal for a minute but I didn’t have the juice to make it through workouts so I switched up to a 40/40/20 macro split. I struggle staying the course of lean gains and being patient. Part of me wants to go keto and drop weight quicker but I know i will sacrifice muscle too.
> 
> You are kicking ass. Keep it up dude!



Arnold Schwarzenegger said in the encyclopedia he seldom went below a 40% carbs, 20% fats, 40% protein split even when cutting. Seems that's a good split. I have done it and felt great.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hoping for the best bro. 

Any idea what is going on with the shoulder? Still trying to cut to below 200?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 12, 2019)

Long said:


> I cut protien way back, dropped the BCAAs, stopped the creatine and any powdered concentrated protein.
> The only thing I take that isnt a food in its natural state if you will is fit pb.
> I also cut back the number of meals.



Okay. Awesome job on the progress.


----------



## Long (Aug 12, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Hoping for the best bro.
> 
> Any idea what is going on with the shoulder? Still trying to cut to below 200?



Thank you. 

I have had a rotator issue for a long time. It only bothers me on certain things. Mostly throwing. Last week after doing the big 5 I had an ache in my armpit and upper chest shoulder. I think it is a minor muscle pull (bent rows I believe)combined with my old injury. It seems to be getting a little better. When it's done on pressing movements, it's done. 

I'm just going for a lower bodyfat % at this point. I want my lifts to slowly get heavier. When my BF gets low enough I want to add individual group exercises back in and balance things out. No real goal other than that.


----------



## Long (Aug 13, 2019)

215.4
Day off


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2019)

Long said:


> 215.4
> Day off



Good to see ye incorporating rest days in yer programming. I've seen too many guys burn themselves out / fry their CNS with an overzealous approach to the iron.


----------



## Long (Aug 13, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Good to see ye incorporating rest days in yer programming. I've seen too many guys burn themselves out / fry their CNS with an overzealous approach to the iron.



Thank you. Days off I struggle with. I want to fill the days with lifting even though I know it is counterproductive.


----------



## Long (Aug 14, 2019)

215.4

Cable cross 10/8/8/8/8 (went up in reps on the first set)


Clean and press 4x11 (went up one rep per set)

Pull ups 4x11 (same as last week)

Chin ups 4x8 (removed good mornings)

Leg ext 4x20 (went up 8 reps total from last week)

Leg curls 20/18/15/15 (went up 12 reps from last week)

Still have a faint smell of ammonia but I can't smell it at all in my shirt. Just faintly in my hat.


----------



## Long (Aug 15, 2019)

215.6
Day off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 15, 2019)

do you have a goal weight and if so what is it bud?


----------



## Long (Aug 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> do you have a goal weight and if so what is it bud?



It was 199. Now it's just lower bf%. I did however say I would post up a pick at 199 and still will. I'm adding some muscle as I cut. I'm feeling it with these extra days off. I may switch out my 3 day entire body program for a modified old school 3 day program like the one Park gave Arnold. I think honestly lean out I would be in the low 190s at the moment.


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2019)

You're doing a lot of program hopping lately. Find one you like gawd dammit! :32 (20):


----------



## Long (Aug 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You're doing a lot of program hopping lately. Find one you like gawd dammit! :32 (20):



Lol. I like to switch it up every month or so. Arnold's body split and Girondas 8x8s seems to be the most effective. 

My approach to the weight I use is less than ideal. I have been reading old magazines with parks system in it. Mine mirrors it in that it is the entire body 3 days a week. Mine pales in comparison to his when it comes to hitting the entire body.

His system of weight increases in a 5 set system with the first two sets being warm up with x% of weight makes a lot of sense. 

I am not fat anymore and a lot stronger in no small part thanks to help from you and metal as well as a couple others here. Thank you for the help.

If you are curious I'm thinking a good entire body three days a week this fall and winter followed by an 8x8 program this spring and summer is the direction I am heading in.


----------



## Long (Aug 16, 2019)

215.4 
Decided to take some of Reg Parks ideas and modify my workouts with them. Specifically weight increases and the 5 sets. Repetitions are different than he suggested. Increased rest times. Added in calves and shrugs to mon/traditional day. Added rope tricep pressdowns into wed/alternative day. Added rev lateral, alt curls and wrist curls superset with reverse on fri/dumbbell day. Those secondary exercises will rotate days. For example triceps rope will switch from alternative to traditional and become French press after a couple of weeks .

Dumbbell day!

Incline dumbbell press 10/10/9/10/10

Seated dumbbell press  10/10/8/8/7

DB Romanian deadlifts 10/10/8/8/8

Dumbbell rows 5x10 (go up in weight next week)

Dumbbell lunges 8/8/6/6/6

Reverse lateral 15/10/10/10/10 (go up in weight)

Alt curls 10/10/8/7/7 (go up 15 lbs for the final set)

Wrist curl ss reverse 20/15/12/6/6

All done till Monday!!!!


----------



## Long (Aug 16, 2019)

Food log. Just for today or every once in a while to show my weight, workout, and what I eat.

8am oatmeal with milk, fit pb, orange. 

11am rx bar blueberry 

130pm can of solid white albacore, tablespoon of mayo, two pieces of whole grain bread 

330 uge salad of iceberg lettuce and cucumbers. Couple of tablespoons of Italian dressing 

6pm pork chop, baked potatoe, tablespoon butter, milk, carrots. 

8pm PB+j

Bedtime Apple


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Long said:


> Food log. Just for today or every once in a while to show my weight, workout, and what I eat.
> 
> 8am oatmeal with milk, fit pb, orange.
> 
> ...



Is this what you're normally eating now on training days?


----------



## tinymk (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice work brother 
tiny


----------



## Long (Aug 17, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Is this what you're normally eating now on training days?



For the last couple of weeks since the blood test or whatever. I basically dropped the steak and eggs in the morning, at least 2 shakes a day with milk, and a bunch of rice and sardines.


----------



## Long (Aug 17, 2019)

214.4
Today and Tomorrow off.
Sunday 214.2
One hour jog


----------



## Long (Aug 19, 2019)

213.6

Bench press 135/10, 185/8, 205/6, 205/6, 205/6
I will go up 10lbs next week. Backed off on weight to give myself a longer runway with this modified program. Not doing anything to failure for a few months. I figured these weights off an online max rep calculator. It was clearly wrong, I stuck to my numbers despite still having plenty in the tank on the last 3 sets.

Behind the neck press 10/10/8/8/8 
I'll go up 5lbs next week. Used to hate these. Loved them today. 

Deadlifts 10/10/8/5/3 stay one week, brutal adrenaline rush on the last two or three sets! 

Bent rows 10/10/8/8/8

Front squats 8/8/8/8/8
I'll go up a rep per set next week went up on weight this week.

Barbell calf 12/12/12/12/10
Grip failure at the end. 

Shrugs 12/9---had to drop weight total grip failure---15/15/15


Couple of thoughts 
I am dropping weight like crazy but it seems to be having zero effect on strength or endurance. Possible it is the program, diet, extra rest, or a combination of. Also possibly, 

I smell zero amonia in my sweat. I worked out probably 2 hours. I am curious if my kidneys are functioning at a higher level than they were a couple of weeks ago and that combined with the diet explain the let's be honest here ridiculous weight dump.

Going to add a bit more protien at lunch in the form of red meat on my lifting days post workout. Today liver and onions!

I'm feeling good. It all seems to be coming together. Just need to stay attentive to any changes and keep on top of it.


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2019)

Maybe carbs are just awesome!  :32 (18):

Seriously though, glad that you are doing well, and your issue seems to be resolving itself.


----------



## Long (Aug 21, 2019)

213.4 yesterday,  213.4 today. Cousin bought a store, I tried the pizza. Twas amazing. 

"What is your goal" a question that seems to echo wherever a pile of weights lives. Usually asked by someone who has at least a decent clue about what is up, in my experience. 

I slide easily from one program to another. From one sport to another. Probably just as much a genetic gift as the hard work I put into things. 

Something Snake said echoes in my mind and frankly haunts the shit our of me when I think, "what is my goal?" He said he has come to terms with, and I am paraphrasing here, "his better days being behind him." (On lifting, or PRs, or physique) I respect the shit out of him for being able to come to terms with it and admit it. At 41 I myself could truthfully echo that about things. 

But I won't. I don't like to. I can't. I'm not wired to admit defeat. I struggle to acknowledge shortcomings and work around them even to my own demise. Even if it is the older wiser thing to do. 
I will fight with the pack far past my prime for my place at the top no matter how foolhardy it is. 

I mean no disrespect to snake, nor am I insinuating he is anything like me, or dislike me. His statement has just been a spark that makes me think. A lot.

What are my goals for real?

I want to know something today I did not yesterday. I want to be faster tomorrow than i am today. I want to be stronger today than I was yesterday. I want to wake up looking better than I did when I went to bed.

I want to be better one more God damn mother****ing day. One more day better than the one before. That's it. That is my goal.

One arm cable cross 5x10

Side raise dumbbell 12/10/10/8/8
Worked on changing hand positions and angles 

Front raise, 15/15/12/12/12
Changed hand positions and angles 

Weighted pull ups, 4x8

Weighted close grip chins 4x8

Triceps rope pull downs 23/12/10/10/10
Nasty ass burn

Leg extensions, 20x5 added 10lbs each of the middle 3 sets

Leg curls 20/17/12/10/10


----------



## Long (Aug 22, 2019)

212.4  
I upped my calories and still dropped. I'm going to have to redo my macro split and calories. There is no way I'm not dropping an unacceptable amount of muscle with the fat at this rate of loss. 

I'm going to do some speed bag work to loosen up my shoulders and jog a bit for the legs.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2019)

I like the fire man! When i don't want to do something, like cardio at 530 am, i pep talk myself lol. It works. I very very rarely faulter in my plan of action set for my goals.
You do, however, need to figure out and stick to a plan of action, give it time, and give it your honest all. 
Keep up the good work brother.
And 41 ain't even old man!


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 23, 2019)

I’ll tell you what man, at 42 I can guarantee you my best years are not behind me. Not should yours be. And let’s just be honest about snake. My best years will never even be close to as good as he is right now. Dudes doing just fine!


----------



## Long (Aug 23, 2019)

213.0
I hit that wall with how little you can eat for how long before it effects you. Suprisingly long. I took no notice strength or muscle size and appearance negatively, until yesterday. I looked and felt like a deflated balloon. I actually ached a little. I was way under. WAY under.
I have adjusted and feel great. I ate a metric ton of dairy and pb+j last night.

For the first time in a while I was short on time. Had a long negotiation till noon. So my diet is all messed. Up. Have to make a few runs this PM so time restricted workout. 

Incline dumbbell press 15/12/12/12/12

Dumbbell shoulder press seated 15/12/8/8

Reverse lateral 10/9/10

Dumbbell rows 10/12/10/8

Alt curls 10/8/3/8

Dumbbell rollovers 13/10/9

Dumbbell deadlifts 10/8/8

Wrist curls superset reverse 12×4

Not much energy today. Lots of stress this am coupled with poor diet nabbed me. Still got stuff done. Saturday and Sunday off. Monday back at it with traditional day.

Traditional day (big 5 or 6 or something like that) day off, secondary muscle groups day off repeat? Thinking outloud.


----------



## Long (Aug 24, 2019)

213.8
Day off. Feeling great today. I'm going to have around a 400 calorie difference between workout days and off days. I'm also going to drop the a, b, c days program. I'm going to switch for the old school aba, bab, aba, style program. I'll be dumping the double day off on the weekend after this weekend as well. Just on, off, on, off, on...


----------



## Long (Aug 25, 2019)

Monday 
Bench press 
Shrugs 
Behind neck press seated
Front raise 
Side raise 
Lying rear
Pull ups weighted 
Deadlifts 
Belt squats 

Tuesday 
Rope pressdowns 
Rollovers 
Crunches 
Wrist curls superset w/reverse 

Wednesday 
Bench press 
Incline dumbbell 
Cable cross 
Dumbbell seated shoulder press
Pull ups weighted 
Dumbbell rows
Deadlifts 
Belt Squats 

Thursday 
Alt curls 
Concentration curls
Crunches 
Wrist curls ss w/reverse 

Friday 
Bench press 
Military press 
Pullups weighted 
Deadlifts 
Belt squats 
Leg extensions 
Leg curls
Barbell calf raises. 

Saturday, Sunday off.

Calorie increase by 500-700 from current adjusted. 
Macro split 45% carbs, 25% fats, 30% protein
Its time.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Is your shoulder ready for all that pressing in a week? Also, deads 3x in a week? No thanks bro.


----------



## Long (Aug 25, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Is your shoulder ready for all that pressing in a week? Also, deads 3x in a week? No thanks bro.



I think the shoulder will be fine. 
I figured the big five is a skeleton. It's worked so there is a chest back day, leg day, shoulders traps day. I'll go high volume to heavy on the groups day and probably 3x 60%,80%100% of the working weight for the non day bodypart exercises.

For example 
Friday
Bench press x3
Military  press x3
Pullups weighted x3
Deadlifts x3
Belt squats x5
Leg extensions x4
Leg curls x4
Barbell calf raises x5

On chest back day (Wednesday) I would do my high volume deadlifts.  Warm up increasing weight ending in a set of 3.

The other days will just be 60% 80% 100% of working weight.


----------



## Long (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm convinced that its frequency first Volume+weight second for growth. When my chest was lagging to get rapid growth I hit it harder and more often. That's always worked for me. This is a mix of both.
I guess you could say quantity over quality of workout. My last program was lacking. This is how I intend to fix it.
I'll adjust my diet so I am able to to reap all the benefits of what I am doing and there is no question that it works. I will take mesurements tomorrow. 
I am absolutely convinced this will work.

I am working the main muscle groups 3 times a week. The secondary once and abs twice a week. Once a week every muscle group gets a higher volume and weight workout. 

Secondary days are very short workouts. Two days are complete rest.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Good stuff man. You know what works for you through your trials and errors.


----------



## Long (Aug 25, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good stuff man. You know what works for you through your trials and errors.



We will see if I do. I have been gaining muscle slowly while dropping fat. I'm going to focus on the building muscle, not the dropping fat. I'll keep it in check, but I am putting muscle gain first now.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 25, 2019)

Long said:


> We will see if I do. I have been gaining muscle slowly while dropping fat. I'm going to focus on the building muscle, not the dropping fat. I'll keep it in check, but I am putting muscle gain first now.



 The muscle looks a lot better the less fat there is covering it. 
 I'm a firm believer it's best to cut to a good bf % before building, reason being is once doing so you will retain more muscle/strength on future builds. 
 You pack on a ton of muscle/weight and THEN cut to that decent bf% you will most likely lose a lot of that hard earned muscle/strength in the process.
 Been there, done that.
 Food for thought brother.


----------



## Long (Aug 25, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> The muscle looks a lot better the less fat there is covering it.
> I'm a firm believer it's best to cut to a good bf % before building, reason being is once doing so you will retain more muscle/strength on future builds.
> You pack on a ton of muscle/weight and THEN cut to that decent bf% you will most likely lose a lot of that hard earned muscle/strength in the process.
> Been there, done that.
> Food for thought brother.



211.6
Thank you. I will have to pay even closer attention to my diet.


----------



## Long (Aug 26, 2019)

Closing journal. Taking a break from UG.


----------

